# 3x3 BLD (Pochmann) tutorial



## badmephisto (Sep 11, 2008)

So I don't think there is a tutorial on Pochmann method on YouTube yet so I've made one over the last week. I think its the easiest method by far and requires no new algorithms if you know a few plls.





link: http://youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM

To cover everything I had to make it 30 minutes. I know it sucks. I cant think of a way to condense the information without leaving out stuff or assuming some knowledge 

It seems like my YouTube "fanclub" once again thinks this is an amazing video, but I've had the impression over the last few months that I could roll out anything and still get the same comments :s I was hoping I could get some actual feedback from people here - good or bad. If you could skip over the video and get a sense of the approach, or general style, or something. I dont think you want to watch all 30 minutes, lol.

If necessary I'll redo the tutorial somehow, or maybe someone can try too, but I hope we can get at least one decent BLD tut up on YouTube of the Pochmann method.


----------



## Brett (Sep 11, 2008)

Is there an example solve in there? In my opinion they're the most helpful (This coming from someone who has yet to get a successful BLD, close though )

It seems your video is pretty thorough (I'm like 10 minutes in). It's covering nearly all the cases I've been coming to (and you explain how to do them correctly, where I was thinking to myself 'Oh, just do F L' ", then you explained why my way was wrong )

Hopefully with this I'll get my first success


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 11, 2008)

This helped alot!
I used to just use T and Jb perms, but now I know to use others aswell, and how to use them!

Thanks alot!
-StachuK1992


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 11, 2008)

I think it is a realy nice tutorial, I watched all 30 minutes, also you got all setupmoves written down in the description, the only thing about it is that they are colour fixed, you could have made them pointing out the position, like YO is UF, but that's ok people can do/have to do setup moves intuitivly at least once I think and you also said that they are not hard to figure out also.
The other thing is that I personally don't like cube rotations during blindfolded so it is a personal thing that the R and Ja perm got rotations and you can also do U instead of y.

You didn't rush over things too fast but also didn't talk about some minor things for minutes, in my opinion it is all well done and I like your listing after edges to make clear what people have to think about.

Greet Cerb

P.S: for GY I like L2 D l' Jb l D' L2 more since I got confused once and didn't know if I done L d' L or L' d L'


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 11, 2008)

This video helped alot! But again, there is a minor problem with the setup moves.

And your accent is cool.


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 11, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> This video helped alot! But again, there is a minor problem with the setup moves.
> 
> And your accent is cool.



and what is that minor problem? ^^ did you see the description where he listed them all?


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 11, 2008)

You cant explain everything in 10 minutes on youtube - and BLD belongs to that I think. 30 mins is ok for this and it is even shorter than the 2 days of searching and reading i spent 2 weeks ago when I wanted to learn any BLD method. Those are well spent 30 mins, i assure you 
Hmmm when I watched your video yesterday, there was one thing i missed in it, but it doesnt come to my mind now ^_~ But - everything to solve a cube blind is covered, the rest of the effort should be to the viewer.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2008)

Very good tutorial/video, I like it a lot. Only parity was described badly. You show an unsolved cube, solve an edge, then a corner, then proclaim "whoa wait it should be solved now". But it's completely unclear *why* it should be solved. It would be better if you first showed that you need to solve just one edge and one corner, and solved them only after making that observation. Also, you make it look like the parity fix is done at the very end of the solve, rather than between solving edges and corners.

Two days before you published this I ordered my new computer which together with the camcorder I'll buy will finally enable me to make that high quality blindcubing tutorial video I've been envisioning/planning the last two years or so. After watching yours for a few minutes I thought mine might be obsolete now, but I have a different structure in mind and it should still be worthwhile. Anyway... I'd like to copy some of your style, like superimposing algorithms/diagrams/text. What editing program do you use for that? (And did you use the same for your recent "grid solve" video?)


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 12, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Very good tutorial/video, I like it a lot. Only parity was described badly. You show an unsolved cube, solve an edge, then a corner, then proclaim "whoa wait it should be solved now". But it's completely unclear *why* it should be solved. It would be better if you first showed that you need to solve just one edge and one corner, and solved them only after making that observation. Also, you make it look like the parity fix is done at the very end of the solve, rather than between solving edges and corners.
> 
> Two days before you published this I ordered my new computer which together with the camcorder I'll buy will finally enable me to make that high quality blindcubing tutorial video I've been envisioning/planning the last two years or so. After watching yours for a few minutes I thought mine might be obsolete now, but I have a different structure in mind and it should still be worthwhile. Anyway... I'd like to copy some of your style, like superimposing algorithms/diagrams/text. What editing program do you use for that? (And did you use the same for your recent "grid solve" video?)



Thanks! I agree with you that parity explanation should have been described differently. I should have "planned" to solve that edge and corner and then show how things went wrong. (like you suggested). And it seems to suggest parity is fixed at the end too. But in the example solve at the end I do the parity correctly in the middle, and explain why it has to be done there, kinda... the fact that the corners need to be swapped back to what they were memorized as. So whoever had the patience to watch that part and still pay attention could maybe pick that up. But yea its thrown in there randomly so, not sure  I will place in an annotation to clarify that point. But yes that should have been handled a little differently.

I definitely hope you still make your tutorial  
I use Sony Vegas 6.0 for my videos. I find it to be quite intuitive and nice... you just drag things around most of the time. Its definitely not free, but of course... that doesn't ehm... stop things... if you know what I mean.

And yes I've used that for my grid video too. I just had to resize each video to third on height and width, and then manually drag them into correct positions to form a grid. If you do decide to use it and run into some problems dont hesitate to ask me stuff, you know how to contact me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2008)

badmephisto...I recently 'got' Sony Vegas Movie Studio Platinum, but I am having some difficulties...
It seems to make videos that are WAY too large(in size(MB), I mean; not 320x240 or something like that)

Could you perhaps make a video on what all you do to prepare a video??
It would be great if I saw how you worked out lighting, angles, editing, and stuff like that!

By the way, I have the Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000

Do you record your videos with the software that came with the webcam, or do you use Vegas for recording, aswell?

Thanks badmephisto!
You've helped alot over the past few months!
-StachuK1992


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice video really helped me clarify a lot of questions that stefan's site brought up


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2008)

wow this would have made learning pochmann easier...nice job


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 12, 2008)

bamephisto.com said:


> Q: What programs do you use to make your vids?
> 
> A: For video editing: Sony Vegas 7.0. For screen capture: CamStudio. For compressing the video after edit, VirtualDub.


Here you go, he compress it after editing with vegas


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2008)

I've actually read that a few times...and what does compressing do...I'll do some googling...(googleing?)

Still, I'd like to know what he uses to capture the videos.

Thanks!


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 13, 2008)

yes, the blindfold video for example was 7 gigabytes when it came out of vegas, and 100 mb when it came out of virtualDub


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks alot!!!


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 13, 2008)

lol mephisto your posts are 666!


----------



## jonny guitar (Sep 17, 2008)

Is it for the old Pochman method. It seems so easy the way you explain it I can't tell which one it is.....


----------



## Raffael (Sep 18, 2008)

jonny guitar said:


> Is it for the old Pochman method. It seems so easy the way you explain it I can't tell which one it is.....



since the side note says sth about T and J-Perms, I assume it is for 'The Method Formerly Known As Old Pochmann'


----------



## jonny guitar (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ Thanks. I figured it was but thought I better double check.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 18, 2008)

jonny guitar said:


> Is it for the old Pochman method. It seems so easy the way you explain it I can't tell which one it is.....



Referred to as classic pochmann now. all those who use the obsolete term 'old pochmann' is entitled a punch to the face.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 30, 2008)

What on earth is a BLD? Haha this is the 1st forum I've been on where the people know what they're talking about. (Puzzleproz.com was my other)


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2008)

Hahahaha. I wont anwser, because I'm pretty sure it is easy to work out/find out.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 30, 2008)

@ Sn3kyPandaMan
BLD is the shorthand for "blindfold cubing" coined by L33T cubers. If you google "BLD" along with something like "cubing" or "Rubiks" then you would get the answer quickly enough. Or spend awhile in these forums and you would find it.


----------



## xkheldar (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow thanks for the tutorial. Its the best I've seen so far and now I can do I can actually do it! It made a lot of sense, I think parity was clear enough for me to follow.

I never thought it was so simple.
Thanks


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

i still find it complicated.

Question: Why can your video be 30mins long when youtube only allows 10mins?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 15, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> i still find it complicated.
> 
> Question: Why can your video be 30mins long when youtube only allows 10mins?


because he's a youtube partner


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 14, 2008)

I understand the edge permutation (with Old Pochmann) and I can do it fine when I write down everything I need to remember.

I'm still a little confused on corner permutation though. I'll have to watch the video a few more times and work on it a little bit more. I'll post my progress.


----------



## Kian (Nov 14, 2008)

adam, it's really the exact same thing. with old pochmann you don't have to worry about orientation. you're basically memorizing stickers rather than pieces. it's the exact same idea for corners as with edges, just with a y perm and only R D and F set up moves.

what is confusing you?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 14, 2008)

Kian said:


> adam, it's really the exact same thing. with old pochmann you don't have to worry about orientation. you're basically memorizing stickers rather than pieces. it's the exact same idea for corners as with edges, just with a y perm and only R D and F set up moves.
> 
> what is confusing you?



The thing that was confusing me were the J-Perms. I don't see how to use the J-Perms to permute pieces when the permutations themselves move different pieces.

EDIT: I think I just realized reading through Stefan Pochmann's tutorial that only Y-Perm is used for corners? I guess badmephisto somehow confused me on this. Or, I should say I confused myself given that he's a great teacher.

And out of curiosity, how did you know my name? Did you remember me from Decatur?


----------



## tim (Nov 15, 2008)

ajmorgan25 said:


> And out of curiosity, how did you know my name? Did you remember me from Decatur?



Even i know your name .


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 16, 2008)

tim said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > And out of curiosity, how did you know my name? Did you remember me from Decatur?
> ...



Oh, WCA profile lol? Forgot about that.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the great tutorial. Its long but that makes it much better ...


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 22, 2010)

ima decent cuber average of 20 seconds however, the one thing i can't do is bld. i understand the solve, however parity and memo i just don't get. Can anyobdy tell me where to find a good explanation on memo? i think i can figure out parity with r perms.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 22, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> ima decent cuber average of 20 seconds however, the one thing i can't do is bld. i understand the solve, however parity and memo i just don't get. Can anyobdy tell me where to find a good explanation on memo? i think i can figure out parity with r perms.


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=785


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 22, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> ima decent cuber average of 20 seconds however, the one thing i can't do is bld. i understand the solve, however parity and memo i just don't get. Can anyobdy tell me where to find a good explanation on memo? i think i can figure out parity with r perms.



Welcome to speedsolving.com.

I would just like to point out one thing before I help you. In the future, instead of bumping a thread that is 2 years old like this one is, try asking the question the the One Answer Question Thread.

I personally used BLDmaster (BYU on the forums)'s tutorial, which can be found here: clicky

Follow the other videos in his playlist through, and you should be able to solve the cube blindfolded. That is how I learned, and I can get below 5 minutes with Old Pochmann.


----------

